# My Cat is pooping all over house



## musicman1705 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi

I can,t seem to understand why one of our cats is pooping all over the house.We have found poop on our bed on the floors in closets,but no urine thankfuly.We have two female cats that we have had since kittens and are now seven. They have always share the same kittie litter box and i keep it fairly clean,meaning i would scoop the box every second or third day and add fresh litter to the remaining little that was left.They also share the same food and water bowl.This has been happening for a few months now.I didn,t think nothing of it at first because it was rare,but she seems to be doing it all the time now.I am not sure what to do at this point.Any help would be great.Thank you


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

Sometimes kitties decide they dont want to share the litter box anymore.
Get another one, and the best thing to do is scoop the litter boxes every day.

I scoop and scoop till there is just a tiny bit of litter left, then I dump it, and clean the box with an antibacterial soap.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think that most here would agree that scooping every second or third day, for two cats and one box, is certainly a long way from keeping the litterbox clean.

I agree with the above, add another box, and scoop them both at least once a day. And clean the boxes once a week.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Also make sure to clean the soiled spots with an enzymatic cleaner like Nature's Miracle and soak the spots so they know not to go there again. If they can smell it they will keep using those spots. I also highly recommend what others have said about scooping at least once a day. One time the litterbox wasn't scooped at my house for 2 or 3 days by accident and one of my cats pooped in the living room.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

Scooping every second or third day with two cats is not enough.

I have two cats..I scoop every day and I change the litter completely once a week, and disinfect the box.


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Is your kitty otherwise in good health? It may just be a behavioral thing and she wants a cleaner box but in some cases it can be a sign of an illness. I had a 13 year old female cat that started doing the same thing out of the blue but then she started having other issues like gassiness and vomitting.


----------

